# Επιπρόσθετα > Software Η/Υ >  >  RADIO AUTOMATION SOFTWARE

## FOTIS 1525

ΠΟΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ SOFTWARE ΠΟΥ ΚΥΚΛΟΦΟΡΕΙ ΔΩΡΕΑΝ ΣΤΟ
INTERNET ΓΙΑ ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΕΙΣΗ ΜΟΥΣΙΚΗΣ,SPOT....κτλ???
 ΕΧΩ ΒΡΕΙ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΕΙ,
ΠΟΛΥ ΘΑ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΟΥΣΕ, ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΦΟΡΤΩΝΩ ΣΤΟ LABTOP
OTI NANAI

----------


## aeonios

Καλέ μου άνθρωπε μη γράφεις με ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΑ!!!Είναι σαν να φωνάζεις !!



Υπάρχουν διάφορα προγράμματα...το θέμα είναι ποιες είναι οι δικές σου ανάγκες. Αρκετός κόσμος παίζει με το winamp αν σε ενδιαφέρει να παίζεις μουσική από playlists.

----------


## FOTIS 1525

Μονο για μουσικη και για spots φτιαγμενα απο εμενα.
Αυτο ομωs που θα με βολευε αφανταστα ειναι το software 
εκτοs του mixing να μπορει να ελεγχει και την σταθμη του σηματοs 
στο επομενο αρχειο τηs λισταs του ωστε η ενταση του audio να
ειναι γενικα σταθερη.

----------


## chris 201

Δοκίμασε το ZaraRadio 1.6.2 Free Edition Download

----------


## FOTIS 1525

To εχειs δοκιμασει το zara??Ρωταω γιατι αυτοι θελουν να κανειs registration οποτε ζητουν στοιχεια.
Αν οντωs ειναι καλο να γραφτω.
Για το  ΕΤΕRNITY ξερειs κανειs κατι ??
Eιναι Ελληνικο.

----------


## aeonios

Δες και αυτά:

http://www.soundsoft.com/

http://www.djsoft.net/enu/description_radioboss.htm

http://www.jazler.com/

http://www.drs2006.com/

http://www.radiocube.com/

Το SAM http://www.spacialaudio.com/?page=downloads

και τσάμπα 

http://www.radiodj.ro/

----------


## aeonios

> Μονο για μουσικη και για spots φτιαγμενα απο εμενα.
> Αυτο ομωs που θα με βολευε αφανταστα ειναι το software 
> εκτοs του mixing να μπορει να ελεγχει και την σταθμη του σηματοs 
> στο επομενο αρχειο τηs λισταs του ωστε η ενταση του audio να
> ειναι γενικα σταθερη.



Εχεις δίκιο Φώτη να το ζητάς αυτό αλλά ευτυχώς και αυτό γίνεται με το plugin που λέγεται sqr soft limiter http://www.winamp.com/plugin/sqrsoft-limiter/102777 . Είναι normalizer και  compressor οπότε...καλές εκπομπές !!

----------


## dj kostas

τα πιο πολλα ραδιοφωνα πεζουν με megamix

----------


## spiroscfu

> τα πιο πολλα ραδιοφωνα πεζουν με megamix



megamix - virtualdj - bpmstudio

----------


## kostas_par

Καλησπέρα/Καλημέρα.
  Να σας αναφέρω ότι σχεδόν όλα τα ραδιόφωνα της Ελλάδος χρησιμοποιούν τον Jazler είναι πάρα μα πάρα πολύ αξιόπιστο και για όσους δεν το γνωρίζουν το έχει κάνει Έλληνας και συγκεκριμένα ο Χρήστος Βαλασέλλης από την Μυτιλήνη. Το πρόγραμμα σύμφωνα με στατιστικές βρίσκετε μέσα τα Top 5 όλου του κόσμου.


 Να αναφέρω επίσης ότι ποιο παλιά έπαιζαν τα ραδιόφωνα με το Raduga και το Megamix τα οποία δεν τα συνιστώ γιατί έχουν πολλά προβλήματα.


 Τέλος αν θέλεις μια επαγγελματική λύση που θα σου κοστίσει 15 χιλιάδες Euro είναι το Dalet το νούμερο 1 στο κόσμο αλλά εκτός ότι είναι τόσο ακριβό δεν μπορείς να κάνεις και πολλά γιατί χρειάζεσαι και το PowerGold το οποίο στοιχίζει και αυτό ένα κάρο λεφτά.

----------


## electron

Τελικώς απαντώ ο ίδιος στην χθεσινή μου απορία, κυρίως για να το ξέρουν όσοι διαβάσουν το συγκεκριμένο νήμα. Για να επιτευχθεί αυτό, θα πρέπει να έχει εγκατασταθεί στον υπολογιστή κάποιο πρόγραμμα εικονικής εισόδου όπως το Virtual Audio Cable 4.13.0.5912. Στη συνέχεια ρυθμίζετε το πρόγραμμα αυτοματισμού που έχετε, να βγάζει έξοδο σε μια από τις εικονικές εισόδους που έχει εγκαταστήσει το virtual audio cable. Τέλος στο stereo tool δηλώνετε στις ρυθμίσεις της κάρτας ήχου, ως είσοδο την virtual που βάλατε ως έξοδο για το πρόγραμμα αυτοματισμού.

----------

